# colored/painted pigeons ?



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

My daughter suggested I put food coloring in the white pijis bath water to dye them pastel colors for Easter. They do not fly free and remain in the loft and the dye is harmless...other than looking silly (or pretty as the case may be) I could not come up with a really good reason not to let her try it...I thought I had read about some fanciers "painting" their show birds with food dye as well...thoughts?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't see any harm in it. I think the Thief Pouter guys must actually "paint" the color onto the birds as opposed to just having the birds bathe in "colored" water. There are also the "Rainbow" pigeons in Hawaii .. have a look: http://www.papillonsartpalace.com/rainbowpigeons.htm If you do this, ya better post some pics of the results! 

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> If you do this, ya better post some pics of the results!


Ditto that!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*dying pigeons*

I to would love to see pictures of the birds. A friend of mine has white rollers and if it is indeed harmles to the birds I think you may have started somthing here, I can see fifty multy coloured birds rolling down from the skys LOL to >>kevin


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i trust you will use a veg based dye,they are best for anything,i have never tried anything like that,closest i got was giving my mums cat a kiss,forgetting i was wearing bright red lipstick,so biggles had a red face for a while lol


----------



## Hayley! (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow 

That's actually so cool!

Have any of you heard of the cat painting - using vegetable dye to paint cats with intricate or surreal, vivid patterns? It looks amazing.

If I ever get a pigeon now once I've release J.B., I'll make sure to get a white one and try this out.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

be fore warned!! my poodle was slightly pink for several months after an Easter coloring with vegetable dye. I think the bird's feathers might retain some of the coloring until it moults out.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a video of the Rainbow Pigeons from Hawaii.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOO4zCbPinc


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That is really cool looking . 
I wonder what my neighbors would think of the feral pigeons if they were rainbow colors. They don't like them now.


----------



## Michael J Buden (Oct 23, 2008)

I once went to a roller loft where they were all red ones. He used food dye on their wings, all different so he could tell the better rolers in the flock when flying.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

We finally tried this yesterday...(the doves were not excited about the process). I think my technique and product both need perfecting....I should have predicted that to the extent bird feathers tend to be water resistent, they would resist the food coloring too!!! The colored water did not "soak in" but mostly rolled off, leaving a slightly yellow patch on the chest of one, and red on the other!...I think you need something more like paint than a dye? I'm not giving up though!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I suppose you could try dipping the birds in the water. Adding a small amount of dish soap to the water will allow it to soak into the feathers. We did this when we dipped for parasites. Going by the directions we were given, we held the bird up to its head in the water for a few seconds, then quickly dunked the rest of the bird straight down into the water to make sure no bugs were left unsoaked. Didn't bother the birds...it just took them a little longer to dry out  It doesn't seem like this would be any more harmful than that, but I don't know. It may take a few dips to get them colored well though.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

How about using 20 mule team BORAX in the dye water as you would in a regular bath??That would change the feathers to be very absorbing of the water and if the water contains the food color, I think it will dye your bird better. Borax is used by many member here in their birds bath so I must assume it is totally safe for the bird.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to try it tomorrow too  How does the guy in the video colour his pigeons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a secret how he does it. He's said before he won't share the one little thing he does to make it work out so well.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

awww too bad, well i'm going to experiment tomorrow...lets see what happens...maybe you're not supposed to use an oil based food colouring?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

You use vinegar when dying eggs...and it would be good for the birds too...but not sure that would effect how the color "takes"...maybe just the dye in their bath water!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking about the vinegar too. All of this stuff is worth a try. Surely you'll find something to work


----------



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

My opinion will probably not be posted (again!), but I think it is irresponsible to promote this abuse. 
I am afraid that unscrupulous people would use this "cuteness" again to harm feral pigeons
http://www.strangestsciencenews.com/the-purple-painted-pigeon-mystery/84/
http://www.retards.com/chat/retarded-news/570-purple-pigeons-nyc.html


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

First, it is no more abusive than giving them a bath or putting on a band. My pigeons and doves never fly outside the aviary. I was really trying to find a humane, and fun way of easily identifying paired couples in the loft so I can consider that as I move them or adopt them out to new owners! With the first set we just spritzed some vegetable based food coloring on the breast feathers creating a small patch of color. Rest easy, we are not talking about spray painting them with Rustoleum or dipping them in a can of paint...!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can see where this would be considered cruel/abusive. I'm pretty sure I heard once of a feral who couldnt fly because it was painted, with paint. In this case we're 'painting' with dye. Harmless to the birds and what doesn't wash out or fade away, is lost with the moult.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I found this online....http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070721105357AA5FS5Y


if it does not harm them i think it might be a good way of attracting the pigeon to the general public as they do not always appeal to some people and if say some white kings that needed to be adopted out and they were dyed they would get more attention and maybe find a good home...who knows...this one did..


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

kippermom said:


> First, it is no more abusive than giving them a bath or putting on a band. My pigeons and doves never fly outside the aviary. I was really trying to find a humane, and fun way of easily identifying paired couples in the loft so I can consider that as I move them or adopt them out to new owners! With the first set we just spritzed some vegetable based food coloring on the breast feathers creating a small patch of color. Rest easy, we are not talking about spray painting them with Rustoleum or dipping them in a can of paint...!


For marking couples to move them or know who's who, I have used non-toxic fabric paint with excellent results in the past. This is what Canine Companions uses for all of their newborn puppies so I know it's safe.  It lasts a looooong time and I just put a dab between the shoulders and a bit on the tail. There are several different colors and they are bright so they're easy to see.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

THANK YOU Maryjane....that is all I wanted...with almost 40 pigeons and 6 babies I was losing track of who was with who and I really HATE to break up couples...I do not band because I do not fly them or sell them...but I really was needing a way to identify couples!!! I will try this.


----------

